# Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?



## andreaschatz (10. Juni 2012)

Meine Teichfrösche sind immer noch fleißig nachts am quaken. Wie lange machen sie das wohl noch? Im Naturteich ein paar Meter weiter ist schon ruhe.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

Meine haben sogar noch im Dezember gequakt ... meist wenn die Sonne schien und es unter der Abdeckung kuschelig wurde 
Ich denke mal, es ist erst Ruhe, wenn auch der letzte männl. Frosch zum Schuß gekommen ist ... 

Mandy


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

Ich hatte ja die ganze Zeit gar keine __ Grünfrösche ... aber seit 2 Tagen quakt es bei mir im Teich auch endlich. Ich denke, das wird schon noch ein Weilchen gehen. Aber zwischendurch ist immer mal wieder Ruhe, weshalb das so ist .


----------



## baddie (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

...push....

da MICH das quaken nicht wirklich stört aber einer meiner Nachbarn auch bereits diesbezüglich angefragt hat :?


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

Dann soll er sich oropax besorgen 
Das ist nunmal die Natur ... so was kleinliches und pingelisches ... 

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

Hi Andreaschatz,
so wie schon vorab geschrieben, können __ Frösche das Jahr über quaken. Wenn Du nur einen armen Single hast, dem keine Frau in der Nähe folgen möchte, dann ist selbst ein einzelner für manche echt "nervig". Gibt es mehrere große Frösche, dann gibt es immer öfter einen, der Grund zum Quaken hat .
Da Frösche aber nun mal streng geschützt sind, und wenig Neigung zum Ortswechsel zeigen, wirst Du das Deiner Nachbarin wohl oder übel erklären dürfen... . da kommt dann sehr schnel die Frage zum Teich selbst... . Gerade dazu würde ich mich nicht einschüchtern lassen. Wo ein Frosch ist, leben zahlreiche andere geschützte Arten, die außerhalb unserer Siedlungen nicht ausreichend Lebensraum finden - sonst ständen sie nicht auf der "roten Liste" usw. usf. Vielleicht kannst Du Deiner Nachbarin ja beibringen, dass das "Gequake" etwas Besonderes ist über das man sich freuen kann . Das geht wohl eher bei einem fröhlichen Beisammensein mit Teichbesichtigung, als bei einem Gespräch übern Zaun. Schliesslich sind wir alle keine Freunde für unerwünschte Ruhestörung, aber haben ein Mitgefühl für bedrohte Arten .


----------



## andreaschatz (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

Danke für die Antworten.

Lieber Rolf, ich habe keine Probleme mit meinen Nachbarn, alles schick. 

Wie gesagt, bei uns ist ein Naturteich ein paar Meter weiter, da tummeln sich hunderte von Fröschen, die Hirsche stehen bei dir im Garten und die Wildschweine graben dir den Garten um, wenn du die Gartenpforte nicht zumachst. Auf der Straße laufen die  Füchse und neulich habe ich eine Maulwurfsgrille aus meinem Teich gerettet. Die sollen auch auf der Roten Liste stehen.

Ich habe auch schon seit Jahren __ Frösche, die sind sogar 2 mal mit umgezogen, als wir den 
Teich vergrößert haben. Aber "meine " Frösche haben noch nie gequakt und das Schlafzimmerfenster ist halt zum Teich raus. Dieses Jahr ist es das erste mal. Die sind zu dritt, wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund. 

Im Naturteich ist jedenfalls Ruhe, aber ich kann euch sagen, daß ist richtig laut, wenn da
"hunderte" von Fröschen quaken. Also immer Fenster zu im Frühjahr.

Na, ich hoffe, meine haben sich auch bald gefunden, das sieht immer so süß aus, wenn die 
sich am Teichrand sonnen. 

LG Andrea


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

da gabs doch einen Höchst richterlichen Schiedsspruch, dass __ Frösche geduldet werden müssen....  Gequake darf man nicht verbieten    da muss der Nachbar sonst durch ....


----------



## schrebergarten (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

hallo,
in meinem Teich habe ich zumindest einen __ Teichfrosch. Der benutzt meine Steine am Rand ganz gern zum sonnen. Aber schön ist es , weil bei mir Ruhe ist. Der quakt nicht.
Aber gegenüber meines Schrebergartens habe drei Nachbarn je einen Miniteich mit quakenden Fröschen und treiben meine Nachbarn in den Wahnsinn.
Ist recht lustig, denn wenn einer aufhört fängt der nächste an.
Puh, bin ich froh, dass meiner Anstand hat und Ruhe gibt. Würde im ja die Liebe gönnen, aber wenn er nicht will.
MfG Tom.


----------



## Teicher (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange quaken die Teichfrösche noch?*

Hallo,
mensch, habt ihr es schön.  Bei mir ist nähmlich rein gar nichts zu Quacken.  I hat so a freude wenn 'ne parr __ Frösche sich bei mir ansiedeln werden.  Die letzten Jahre waren immer welche da, nur heuer nicht.  Nicht mal geleicht haben Frösche dieses Jahr, nur __ Kröten.

MfG
Jimmy


----------

